# First Regional Show of the Season



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I entered 5 classes though I ended up only showing in 4 since the HUS was canceled for my division.

I have pics but they are straight from the photogs website and I do not have permission to post (and I don't plan on purchasing any lol because they are the worst at layout, etc etc) other then that I had no-one to take pics for me 

My horse was a wild Indian, he hadn't jumped a full course in a while (thank you winter) or 3'3" in a while (we've mainly been doing lateral work only) so he was very high and I should have spent more time schooling him before entering the ring... oh well.

I got 1st in my 3'3" Hunter class, 2nd in my 3'3" Handy Hunter class, and 1st in Eq on the flat, I was DQ'd from my 3'3" Eq class because I was off course (whoops lol)

Oh so I lost my stirrups (both) in front of a line in front of the judge in my Handy Hunter class. I just jumped the line anyways sans stirrups lol that was knee pinching goodness and an "Oh god" look over the fences. But I survived lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

you were a rock star!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> you were a rock star!


Hahaha thanks I'm glad you could come and we could hang out. I think I see more of that in the future!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Fo sho! I just have to get my horses ready so i can join ya!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Woot woot great Job!!!  I can't wait till we can show together again!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Good job! Was this with Carlos?

My horse spooked in the indoor at my dressage show on sunday and I trotted right by the judge without stirrups too


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

My Beau said:


> Good job! Was this with Carlos?
> 
> My horse spooked in the indoor at my dressage show on sunday and I trotted right by the judge without stirrups too


Yep with Carlos.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

You two look great! Congrats on doing a great job.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Instead of illegally posting the photographers images why not simply post a link so people can go look at them on the photographers web site?

I believe this forum does have a rule about illegally using photos.


Congrats on doing well at your show.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I love the second one, "Oh crap, what just happened?" Great job!!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Instead of illegally posting the photographers images why not simply post a link so people can go look at them on the photographers web site?
> 
> I believe this forum does have a rule about illegally using photos.
> 
> ...


I love you too


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Void said:


> I love you too


:-?

Um, just offering your an option. I guess following rules is not something you like to do and people suggesting a way for you to follow them (and not steal from the photographer) are some how wrong.....


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Void said:


> I have pics but they are straight from the photogs website and I do not have permission to post (and I don't plan on purchasing any lol because they are the worst at layout, etc etc)


If you do not have permission - why did you post them?

Very unethical.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> :-?
> 
> Um, just offering your an option. I guess following rules is not something you like to do and people suggesting a way for you to follow them (and not steal from the photographer) are some how wrong.....



Like I said I love you too, has nothing to do with being mad or anything like that. 

I decided to post them because I saw some other photos posted copyrighted as well and no one else got their knickers in a twist. I'm not using the pictures for personal or business promotion, or for personal gain. Have I purchased pictures in the past from this photographer yes, have I ever received those photos that I purchased. No. LOL

I'll be sure to not post anymore pictures, scouts honor. Yes I could have posted a link but I decided to post the more interesting pictures (i.e. bad ) that I wouldn't have purchased anyways. 

Don't lecture me on photographer's livelihoods, I understand it from University. 

Whatever... I am very unethical, please do keep on with the mud slinging.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Void said:


> Don't lecture me on photographer's livelihoods, I understand it from University.
> 
> Whatever... I am very unethical, please do keep on with the mud slinging.


Do you not find it scary to see in print yourself saying "I know it is wrong but I want to do it anyway so stop telling me I am wrong"?

And for the record, anytime I see copyrighted photos posted I comment.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Void said:


> Don't lecture me on photographer's livelihoods, I understand it from University.
> 
> Whatever... I am very unethical, please do keep on with the mud slinging.


If you understand - you would not have been done something you should not have.= - without feeling badly about it.

Mud slinging? I was simply reminding you of what you had stated in your original post.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

mls said:


> If you understand - you would not have been done something you should not have.= - without feeling badly about it.
> 
> Mud slinging? I was simply reminding you of what you had stated in your original post.


Wasn't referring to you and I actually don't feel bad. I must be evil... They've been removed anyways...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> I decided to post them because I saw some other photos posted copyrighted as well and no one else got their knickers in a twist. I'm not using the pictures for personal or business promotion, or for personal gain.


I have to admit I have also seen TONS of photos on this forum that have big ole copy writed info over the photos. I also fail to see how Void is a bad person by just saying (in not so many words) that she isn't interested in getting into a pointless internet argument over photos that she said she has bought before?


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Void said:


> I have pics but they are straight from the photogs website and I do not have permission to post (and I don't plan on purchasing any lol because they are the worst at layout, etc etc) other then that I had no-one to take pics for me


Well I, for one, would like a link to the aforementioned contraband photos.  I love a good "Oh, sh#@t!" pic! E-mail privately if you'd like.  

Pam


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like you two did awesome


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy moly ... Void, did you know that you had a million mothers on here?!?!?!

Always nice to know that some people don't have anything better to do then search the forum and find things they can pick at others about... 

Rock on Void and keep doing your thing!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm a photographer and I don't care who uses my photos on the web or where they are posted so long as they have my watermark on them. I actually provide all of my clients with a cd that contains resized (unprintable) and watermarked images just for that purpose. It actually is good advertising and brings me more business since people see my name on everything.

I posted the ones the photog took of us at our show, his smugmug account offers links as a share option. 

The only problem I think any photog would have was if they were printed without permission or someone was trying to remove the watermark or copyright stamp.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I thought that the point of them having the watermark was so they could be distributed and the photographer would still be happy.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

kchfuller said:


> Always nice to know that some people don't have anything better to do then search the forum and find things they can pick at others about...


Alas, there's one in every Internet forum crowd. Void handled the situation perfectly, IMO. She agreed to disagree and then moved on. Bravo, Void!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

PBritton2U said:


> Alas, there's one in every Internet forum crowd. Void handled the situation perfectly, IMO. She agreed to disagree and then moved on. Bravo, Void!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agree agree agree!


----------

